# Shakshuka Tunisian breakfast



## africanmeat (Jun 19, 2011)

For father day i made breakfast  a shakshuka it is a Tunisian dish with eggs

first chopped onion chillis and garlic

i put it in a frying pan on a medium heat till soft








add diced tomato salt cumin black pepper and 1/2 cup water and simmer for 30 minute







i prepare 4 eggs ( it is for two people my wife and me)

when the tomato were pasty i made 4 wells and drop the eggs in







i reduce the heat and cover the pan







i know that it is ready when the eggs got a milky color







now i just served it with a flat bread(pita bread)







it was hot and yummy

and now for the Bear view







Thanks and happy fathers day


----------



## meateater (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks tasty from here


----------



## pdx210 (Jul 10, 2011)

looks very good


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2011)

WOW Ahron you have some incredible recipes to share. Thank-you!


----------



## miamirick (Jul 10, 2011)

i like the way that looks,   gonna be trying very soon!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow! That looks great! Love seeing recipes from around the world, gives me new things to try!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 10, 2011)

meateater said:


> Looks great! Thanks for sharing.


 With a great   pleasure Meateater




Scarbelly said:


> Looks tasty from here


Thanks




PDX210 said:


> looks very good


Thanks




SmokinAl said:


> WOW Ahron you have some incredible recipes to share. Thank-you!


Thanks AL more will came




miamirick said:


> i like the way that looks,   gonna be trying very soon!


if you like hot food you will love this one




JIRodriguez said:


> Wow! That looks great! Love seeing recipes from around the world, gives me new things to try!


thanks


----------



## theginsue (Jul 15, 2011)

THat looks delicious, but I was hoping you'd tell us how much of the differewnt ingredients do you use? (Very important for the diced tomatoes, cumin, salt, pepper, etc.)


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 16, 2011)

theginsue said:


> THat looks delicious, but I was hoping you'd tell us how much of the differewnt ingredients do you use? (Very important for the diced tomatoes, cumin, salt, pepper, etc.)


Hi  theginsue thanks. here are the ingredients 1 medium onion 3 cloves of garlic chopped 3 fresh tomato's or 1 tin chopped tomato 1/2 tes salt 1 tes cumin, chili's more is better, black pepper to taste if you need more sand a PM.


----------



## eman (Apr 20, 2012)

We enjoyed this dish for breakfast one morning at the North Fla gathering and it is fantastic!

 Was really glad to meet you Ahron. Tell the Mrs that she needs to join us next year.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 20, 2012)

eman said:


> We enjoyed this dish for breakfast one morning at the North Fla gathering and it is fantastic!
> 
> Was really glad to meet you Ahron. Tell the Mrs that she needs to join us next year.


This dish was absolutely delish!!! I also echo Bob's comments, x2


----------



## africanmeat (May 2, 2012)

eman said:


> We enjoyed this dish for breakfast one morning at the North Fla gathering and it is fantastic!
> 
> Was really glad to meet you Ahron. Tell the Mrs that she needs to join us next year.





sumosmoke said:


> This dish was absolutely delish!!! I also echo Bob's comments, x2


I am working hard on it will see.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 2, 2012)

Ahron made this at the gathering.

It was fantastic.


----------



## eman (May 3, 2012)

made this dish for supper the other night along w/ some oven fries .Fantastic!!!


----------



## moikel (May 5, 2012)

I love this because its different! There is a dinner version thats meatballs in a similar sauce with the eggs done the same way at the end. But its Moroccan ,mostly done with lamb as a sort of a tagine. I cook it from time to time. 

The spelling I have ( like I  care about spelling) for Ahrons dish is Chakchouka. I have it with variations,zucchini ,eggplant, mergez sausage but all the same in principle.

Pretty good breakfast if you had a big one the night before.


----------



## africanmeat (May 5, 2012)

Moikel said:


> I love this because its different! There is a dinner version thats meatballs in a similar sauce with the eggs done the same way at the end. But its Moroccan ,mostly done with lamb as a sort of a tagine. I cook it from time to time.
> 
> The spelling I have ( like I  care about spelling) for Ahrons dish is Chakchouka. I have it with variations,zucchini ,eggplant, mergez sausage but all the same in principle.
> 
> Pretty good breakfast if you had a big one the night before.


 i love the tagine too i do the meatballs spice .i saw it on rick stein in Morocco.


----------



## moikel (May 5, 2012)

Ahron .Thats the one
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I have that cookbook I went to its launch here in Sydney.He signed my copy & I gave him a jar of my harrissa that I  used to make for restaurants.

The launch was at a restaurant & they served food from the TV series/book. It was a great night out .He is a really down to earth regular guy & funny in an unscripted way.

If I  can find some decent mergez sausage I will do the Shakshuka that way & post it.

Seems like we have very similiar tastes


----------



## moikel (May 5, 2012)

Oops I think I posted my Rick Stein memory before. Got that middle age short term memory thing .


----------



## werdwolf (May 6, 2012)

Just gave this a whirl today.

replaced the cumin with seafood seasoning from Pensy's, and used sambal (chili pepper paste) instead of the peppers.  It was awesome and will certainly be a repeat player here.  Thanks!


----------



## africanmeat (May 7, 2012)

werdwolf said:


> Just gave this a whirl today.
> 
> replaced the cumin with seafood seasoning from Pensy's, and used sambal (chili pepper paste) instead of the peppers.  It was awesome and will certainly be a repeat player here.  Thanks!


sambal is a great chili  paste


----------



## frosty (May 7, 2012)

All the variations sound delicious!  What a beautiful dish!!!


----------



## moikel (May 8, 2012)

If I  can find the authentic sausage ,mergez or the Turkish version I will show you the version I got served in the margreb restaurant in France  a few years back. Had it as a brunch after a big night out ,it was love at first bite.


----------



## africanmeat (May 8, 2012)

Frosty said:


> All the variations sound delicious! What a beautiful dish!!!


   Thanks


Moikel said:


> If I  can find the authentic sausage ,mergez or the Turkish version I will show you the version I got served in the margreb restaurant in France  a few years back. Had it as a brunch after a big night out ,it was love at first bite.


  Do you need a racipe for mergez i can PM it to you .i will love to see this dish . thanks


----------



## moikel (May 8, 2012)

Ahron ,I am not geared up to make sausage & I dont have a lot of room left in kitchen to set up.And no #@#@ shed. I am still debating what I will do,move house? I will swing through the Turkish part of town soon & get sausage. I dont know if what I was served back in the day was Tunisian,Algerian or Morrocan .Its the same dish as yours more or less.So I have cooked it now & then over the years with my own touch.

I just remember after days of that heavy french food what a delight something different was.Hangover may have played a part
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.Give me a couple of days


----------



## moikel (May 10, 2012)

Trying to find the right sausage made by the right people.My friends make a mergez but they are Italian,I was trying to get the the real deal.I did but its not mergez its shasuk Turkish, hot smoked tasty ,beef not world beating but good. 

I need to look in another suburb,got a tip from an Arabic taxi driver .I will get the "real deal" sausage for this dish .I will know it when I  see it. This may take me a while but I want to post something as close as I  can get to the real deal that I  ate way back in the day rather than a compromise. It was a thin lamb sausage,spicy,fresh not smoked.I make it with other sausage but want to do it right for this post.Please excuse my obsessiveness.


----------



## africanmeat (May 11, 2012)

Moikel said:


> Trying to find the right sausage made by the right people.My friends make a mergez but they are Italian,I was trying to get the the real deal.I did but its not mergez its shasuk Turkish, hot smoked tasty ,beef not world beating but good.
> 
> I need to look in another suburb,got a tip from an Arabic taxi driver .I will get the "real deal" sausage for this dish .I will know it when I  see it. This may take me a while but I want to post something as close as I  can get to the real deal that I  ate way back in the day rather than a compromise. It was a thin lamb sausage,spicy,fresh not smoked.I make it with other sausage but want to do it right for this post.Please excuse my obsessiveness.


  Thanks my friend i will wait .


----------

